
Insights That Helped FreshBooks Become A Successful Paid Web App - sunir
http://mixergy.com/freshbooks-mike-mcderment/
======
dstorrs
Apparently "have a legible website" is not among the insights that Mixergy
perceived.

~~~
ryanwaggoner
You don't have to be an asshole about it.

------
mihaelamj
Another great interview from Mixergy.

